# Freezing v2 issues



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

This morning i woke up to go start my car because it was like 14 degrees this morning and i didn't look at my controller or anything, i got into my car to leave and noiced my compressor was running and my tank doesnt have a leak and i didnt air up yet. so i looked at it and my compressing was running but the tank PSI was not going up. It was actually going down slowly which was really odd. I then turned my car off and turn it back on and this is what it showed. 










it says there is an extremely high PSI in the rear bag but there wasnt any. It would let me air up the one rear and both fronts. 

I guess what i am asking is, is there anything i can do to prevent this from happening? i know it has to be from the weather being super cold. Also i have a water trap and this past weekend i took my tank out and got rid of any water that was left over from the water trap not catching it, so there couldn't have been that much moisture in 3 days.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Contact Jeremy at Airlift :beer::beer:


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

bryangb said:


> Contact Jeremy at Airlift :beer::beer:


 i will if i nobody else gives me helpful info


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

tmg1991 said:


> i will if i nobody else gives me helpful info


 That is the helpful info. You will need a software update or even a new manifold/ECU. These issues are common. There are 100 threads on it in the last 2 months. Contact airlift and they will get you squared away :beer::beer:


----------



## kt marie (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm having the same issue. I thought it was just because of the cold weather? not sure tho. My compressor runs for like 15 mins and the psi doesnt go up at all.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

kt marie said:


> I'm having the same issue. I thought it was just because of the cold weather? not sure tho. My compressor runs for like 15 mins and the psi doesnt go up at all.


 Don't let the compressor run that long


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

I am going to assume that you all are running viair compressors. 

the check valves on the viair compressors are garbage. they are freezing and that is your problem. if you need to drive your car, figure out a way to heat the compressor up, before letting it run. I had the same problem today. was the first problem I have had on my air ride in over a year. and today was the coldest it has been since I installed it.


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

livinzlyfe said:


> I am going to assume that you all are running viair compressors.
> 
> the check valves on the viair compressors are garbage. they are freezing and that is your problem. if you need to drive your car, figure out a way to heat the compressor up, before letting it run. I had the same problem today. was the first problem I have had on my air ride in over a year. and today was the coldest it has been since I installed it.


 yeah same. thats what i did, i used a heat gun on the compressor and the ecu for a little and then when i turned it on it was all good again.


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes the check valves hate cold. Also i had an issue like that when my RR airline was kinked and it read 250 psi. I replaced the line and it fixed everything. Not sure if maybe water got in there and froze and blocked it? Just a thought.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I've heard the system displays 250psi to make obvious there is an issue. Frozen line could be possible


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

v2 must really hate the cold haha. Im having a problem where my presets dont work anymore, normally when i press a button the little dot will appear by it then you press it again to go to that preset. Now if i hit a button nothing happens at all... but manual mode works fine :screwy: im guessing it is from it being so cold out. Sorry to thread jack just figured id post that in here rather than making a new thread:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

livinzlyfe said:


> I am going to assume that you all are running viair compressors.
> 
> the check valves on the viair compressors are garbage. they are freezing and that is your problem. if you need to drive your car, figure out a way to heat the compressor up, before letting it run. I had the same problem today. was the first problem I have had on my air ride in over a year. and today was the coldest it has been since I installed it.


 ^^^This :thumbup: 

Also check out this link about winter driving and air suspension! http://www.airliftperformance.com/2013/01/15/life-air-weather-frightful/


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> ^^^This :thumbup:
> 
> Also check out this link about winter driving and air suspension! http://www.airliftperformance.com/2013/01/15/life-air-weather-frightful/


 Ill check this out when I get off. Thanks.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

ParkeR32 said:


> v2 must really hate the cold haha. Im having a problem where my presets dont work anymore, normally when i press a button the little dot will appear by it then you press it again to go to that preset. Now if i hit a button nothing happens at all... but manual mode works fine :screwy: im guessing it is from it being so cold out. Sorry to thread jack just figured id post that in here rather than making a new thread:thumbup:


 I had the same exact thing happen to me on the newer manifold. Presets did nothing, compressor would not kick on in preset mode only manual and could not calibrate at all. Never heard anything back after new manifold so I have no idea. Try to re calibrate and see if you can. Mine happened on a 60 degree day.


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> I had the same exact thing happen to me on the newer manifold. Presets did nothing, compressor would not kick on in preset mode only manual and could not calibrate at all. Never heard anything back after new manifold so I have no idea. Try to re calibrate and see if you can. Mine happened on a 60 degree day.


 the only thing is the new manifold i have doesnt have the sensor recal on it anymore. And this morning i couldnt air up at all.. compressor wasnt turning on in manual or preset mode. It said it had 100 psi in the tank tho. Going to try to heat it up with a heat gun after work and see if that does anything..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ParkeR32 said:


> the only thing is the new manifold i have doesnt have the sensor recal on it anymore. And this morning i couldnt air up at all.. compressor wasnt turning on in manual or preset mode. It said it had 100 psi in the tank tho. Going to try to heat it up with a heat gun after work and see if that does anything..


 For those of you in cold climates, are you running air brake line anti-freeze in your tanks?


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

good info in here :thumbup:


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

ParkeR32 said:


> the only thing is the new manifold i have doesnt have the sensor recal on it anymore. And this morning i couldnt air up at all.. compressor wasnt turning on in manual or preset mode. It said it had 100 psi in the tank tho. Going to try to heat it up with a heat gun after work and see if that does anything..


 I know the sensor cal is gone I mean to calibrate the whole system on option 2. I couldn't even do that it would say calibrating and do nothing three seconds later it would say complete and did nothing. Also in manual mode when I went under tank min it took a few minutes to notice it was below then kick on and I you switch to preset mode while filling it would stop. It got real annoying having to make sure the tank was full the night before so I would be able to drive In the morning.


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Also check out this link about winter driving and air suspension! http://www.airliftperformance.com/2013/01/15/life-air-weather-frightful/


 :beer:


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Do NOT use air brake antifreeze if you vent into your car. But if you vent externally, i would highly recommend using it. I just empty my tank and traps every weekend and i have no issues. Also make sure you got a new controller AND manifold and the same time. If they don't match they will cause issues like this. I went through that 2 times.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Bierce IV said:


> Do NOT use air brake antifreeze if you vent into your car. But if you vent externally, i would highly recommend using it. I just empty my tank and traps every weekend and i have no issues. Also make sure you got a new controller AND manifold and the same time. If they don't match they will cause issues like this. I went through that 2 times.


 What do you mean by vent?


----------



## xxscaxx (Feb 26, 2012)

juldupp said:


> What do you mean by vent?


 He means when you air out, if your manifold or setup is set up to just dump the air inside the vehicle.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

xxscaxx said:


> He means when you air out, if your manifold or setup is set up to just dump the air inside the vehicle.


 Oh mines vented inside the car and i have brake fluid in my tank and air lines :S
Is it harmful? Lol


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

There is a port on the manifold for the exhaust. That is where the air from the bags is dumped when you air out. Some people route an airline outside the car so the air is released outside. Some do not and the air would be released in the hatch/trunk :beer::beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

MSDS information for a typical air brake antifreeze. 

Major points: 
- if inhaled remove to fresh air 

Essentially try not to breath it in, if you are in a contained car and the manifold is venting to the cabin, route it outside. If the manifold is venting to the trunk or under a false floor, shouldn't be a big issue. 

https://www2.itap.purdue.edu/msds/docs/7672.pdf


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> For those of you in cold climates, are you running air brake line anti-freeze in your tanks?


 This. Ever since receiving the newest SW and adding air brake antifreeze, I have had zero issues...other than the compressor check valve freezing. But, I also leave the car aired up on nights that get below 25º (I have only had an issue with 20º and colder). 



bryangb said:


> There is a port on the manifold for the exhaust. That is where the air from the bags is dumped when you air out. Some people route an airline outside the car so the air is released outside. Some do not and the air would be released in the hatch/trunk :beer::beer:


 This too. Also makes it a little quieter inside the car when exhausting.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> This too. Also makes it a little quieter inside the car when exhausting.


 Even though that's the noise we all love


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

bryangb said:


> Even though that's the noise we all love


^


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Buddy of mine had this happen to his GTI or at least something similar when we had freezing temps here. The actual moister froze in his water trap make the the compressor run but not built pressure in the tank because it got caught in the water trap. He had to put the trap in hot water to melt the apparent ice in there. 

As for the controller pressure call Jeremy, he's your best bet. :thumbup:


----------

